# Gulastra Plume question-breed?



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Since I don't want to hijack the other thread, now that it has been determined that Gulastra Plume is actually what my guy has, I am wondering what you all think about his breed. Since this trait is caused by the sabino gene, it is still possible that he is a QH/TWH as I have been told, or do you all think he may be another cross? He is a PMU, so I have always sort of questioned, since I had not heard previously of TWH's being used on those strings. I had thought they were mostly drafts and QH's. I do not think he is a draft cross at all.

He also has some black spots in his blaze-actually a bit more than the last picture shows. Does that have anything to do with the sabino gene too?

Thanks so much!


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs (Feb 5, 2013)

I am no expert but, I have read that there is paint genes in quarter horses. That's how full blooded QH can have blue eyes and such.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Any horse that has white markings (socks, blaze, star, etc) has some type of pinto gene. But there are sooo many of them, we know very little compared to how many genes we do not know about. 

Your boy definitely carries the sabino gene. 

He does not look TWH to me. But its possible he could have some in him. Unfortunately I*doubt youll ever know for sure.*i do see QH though!

hes gorgeous btw.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Thanks-I keep trying to minimize the 'TWH" part when folks ask what he is....especially since we do reining.....lol Not exactly looked favorably upon. But, when people see him move, they ask if he is gaited, which he is not, just incredibly smooth. I am happy to hear that the Qh part appears to be the majority of his gene pool.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Maybe some TB in there? I've seen the plume in a couple of TBs.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MelissaAnn (Aug 26, 2011)

Definately sabino, definately handsome! I am wiping drool off my keyboard right now.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

DA-perhaps?

Melissa-aww-thanks. I think he is handsome.


----------



## TheLastUnicorn (Jun 11, 2010)

Something about him does sort of hint at TWH to me. 

When you say he is very smooth, does he tend to move laterally at the walk? This won't actually look or feel like a "gait" but can indicate the ability to do so. I have a Saddlebred mare who is gaited, but if she isn't gaiting ( she does have a w/t/c) some coaches have picked it out because she of how she walks. She tends to feel very smooth no matter what gait she is doing. 

Aside from that... Many breeds display plume, and I have seen quite a few QH's with it to some degree.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Unicorn-he just has a fast walk, imo, of course I am used to my ClydeX, who is the "la-dee-dah" type, and is always last in line on the trail. ;-) I don't think I have any videos of walk or trot, but I will look.


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

I just want to say he is gorgeous.. wow.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Aww. Thanks. ;-)


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

LOVE this guy.  
I definitely see Quarter Horse. I'd just call him a grade Quarter Horse. lol

All this is making me wonder if my guy has it, or if he's still just growing out his tail. Hhmm... lol


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

^^ haha-great minds think alike-that is EXACTLY what I say when people ask! And thanks-means a lot that you like him. 

See how contagious this is-now you are questioning one of you own! ;-) Now we need pictures!


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

He's sabino based on the shape of his leg markings. It could be causing the tail too. I don't believe gulastra plumes are studied all that much because they're not very common.



KyMoMoF3CuTiEs said:


> I am no expert but, I have read that there is paint genes in quarter horses. That's how full blooded QH can have blue eyes and such.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Saying "Paint genes" makes it sound like it is limited to Paint Horses. White or pinto patterns is more accurate because they are not limited to the Paint breed. Sabino, frame, and splash (the overo genes) all exist within Quarter Horses. The biggest one that does not is tobiano and never will. Appaloosa genes can also be found in specific Quarter Horse bloodlines.


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

I have never seen or heard of that colour before.
He is nice and I dont usually say this about a different coloured horse but I want one.
Now I gotta go look up what the colour is and how often and in what breeds it shows up. Shalom


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

These were taken just after his 2nd birthday, and he's still got it now (he's three now) - looks like it's gotten lighter but maybe I was not looking right...LOL


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

He is beautiful WS! I would say he has "the tail" too! Our boys are "special"-mine in more ways than one!:lol:


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Thanks!
He looks awful right now. I want to show him this summer but he needs to figure out what he's doing with this growth spurt. :/
I can't wait until he's five-six.


----------

